# 2022 Marin bobcat trail 4 tan/green



## lucagspain (2 mo ago)

I would be grateful if anyone could give me some specific details and assets about the bobcat trail 4 because i am in thoughts of buying a brand new one as my first time buying an expensive mountain bike. If you have any information about this bike, please let me know. I am new to mountain biking and would like to buy a beginner bike to progress on.

note: (I am 14 years old so 1000 dollars is a lot of money to me)


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

Check post #4 in this thread:








Advice


New to forum: hello all, it seems this is a great resource to get some good feedback. This will be a bit long so bear with me. A bit of background…used to ride a lot back in the late 90’s on my cannondales m300 (have two) . of course trails I rode on were not as technical or elaborated as what...




www.mtbr.com




=sParty


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Marin Bikes | Bobcat Trail 4 
It's not good value for your money.
The fork is designed for bike paths and smooth trails because it uses plastic bushings inside instead of metal. And it doesn't have adjustable rebound damping. Plus it's not an air fork. Just a coil spring. Finally, it is a quick release dropout design instead of the current 15x110 thru-axle.
1x9 drivetrain isn't enough.
This Ragley Big Al 1.0 is more. Worth it because you won't need to spend money on upgrades.
Ragley Big AL 1.0 Hardtail Bike - Raspberry | Chain Reaction (chainreactioncycles.com) 
As long as it's on sale for 1279, it's a steal. Get on the notification list.
Best fork with GRIP damper in this price range. Wide rim 30mm wheels 1x11 speed drive. Good geo.
Watch the YouTube review on Hardtail Party.


----------



## Sparticus (Dec 28, 1999)

eb1888 said:


> Marin Bikes | Bobcat Trail 4
> It's not good value for your money.
> The fork is designed for bike paths and smooth trails because it uses plastic bushings inside instead of metal. And it doesn't have adjustable rebound damping. Plus it's not an air fork. Just a coil spring. Finally, it is a quick release dropout design instead of the current 15x110 thru-axle.
> 1x9 drivetrain isn't enough.
> ...


Yo EB, I sincerely hope you get a commission off every Ragley Big AL that Chain Reaction sells.
I'm not kidding -- you're good at it.
Plus you're right -- it really is a great deal. Not to mention a darn good bike. 
Carry on.
=sParty


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

I hate seeing people scammed with bike path bikes when they're looking to have fun on trails.
This Radon Cragger 8.0 is going to be available to the OP in Spain when it comes back in stock.
But at even more. CRAGGER 8.0 2022 – RADON Bikes (radon-bikes.de)
It'll be less than the Ragley if they raise the price back up.

Both these bikes can be ridden for years without needing to move to a new bike.


----------

